# 4 Nguyên liệu giúp trắng da hoàn toàn tự nhiên tại nhà



## Vietcorset (3/12/18)

*1. Dưỡng trắng da toàn thân tại nhà bằng quả chanh*
Các chuyên gia làm đẹp đã khám phá được, công dụng duy nhất của chanh không phải là giảm cân. Nước chanh còn có công dụng làm trắng da tự nhiên, vì trong đó có chứa axit giúp nhẹ nhành dưỡng trắng da và tẩy tế bào chết tự nhiên ( tế bào khiến da sẫm màu ).

Lưu ý rằng nước cốt chanh sẽ có thể gây khó chịu cho da, đặc biệt là các nàng có làn da nhạy cảm dễ bị ửng đỏ, ngứa hoặc rát khi sự dụng nước cốt chanh chưa được tinh chế. Để tránh trường hợp này chị em có thể pha một ít nước ấm vào nước cốt chanh, sau đó thoa và xoa bóp trên cơ thể khoảng 15 phút rồi tắm lại với nước sạch.




​Phương pháp này nên sử dụng vào ban đêm, tránh ánh nắng trực tiếp từ mặt trời bởi vì đối với chị em có làn da quá nhạy cảm khi tiếp xúc nắng sẽ có thể gây bỏng da hoặc viêm.

Chỉ thực hiện cách này 2 lần trong tuần. Việc áp dụng thường xuyên sẽ khiến da bị bào mòn và dễ bắt nắng hơn.

Trong chanh có chất làm khô da, thế nên hãy dùng kem dưỡng ẩm để cấp nước lại cho làn da

*2. Kết hợp chanh với sữa*




​Trong sữa có chứa các enzyme nhẹ, giúp làm trắng da. Cơ thể nàng sẽ cảm thấy nhẹ nhành và thư giãn khi ngâm trong bồn tắm chứa hỗn hợp chanh và sữa. Hòa trộn một cốc sữa béo với nước chanh rồi trộn đều với nước. Ngâm mình khoảng 20 phút rồi hãy tắm lại bằng nước sạch.

Sữa có công dụng làm ẩm. cấp nước cho da, bù trừ cho việc gây khô da của nước chanh.

Hãy tắm hỗn hợp này 1 tuần 1 lần, bạn sẽ cảm thấy kết quả ngay sau một tháng

*3. Dùng hỗn hợp mật ong và sữa chua*




​Sữa chua chua chứa enzyme trong khi mật ong có tác dụng dưỡng ấm cho da, kháng khuẩn. Kết hợp 2 thành phần này lại với nhau sẽ tạo thành mặt nạ dưỡng trắng da, giúp nuôi dưỡng da và làm da mềm mại.

Trộn một phần mật ong và sữa chua với nhau, tự canh liều lượng vừa đủ để đắp lên da của bạn, Sau khi đắp xong hãy đợi 15p rồi làm sạch da với nước ấm.

Lưu ý là sử dụng sữa chua nguyên chất không đường. ngoài ra mật ong có thể thay bằng lô hội hoặc bơ đều có tác dụng tương đương,

*4. Dưỡng trắng da với cam*




​Trong cam có chứa vitamin C, không những vậy mà còn chứa chất tẩy trắng nhẹ cho làn da, có 2 cách kết hợp cam với một số nguyên liệu khác để tăng khả năng làm trắng da như:

+ Trộn đều hỗn hợp 2 muỗng canh nước ép cam và 1 muỗng bột cà phê nghệ rồi thoa lên toàn thân. Sau 30 phút thì tắm lại bằng nước sạch, phương pháp này có thể áp dụng hằng ngày.

+ Mài vỏ cam thành bột mịn, trộn một muỗng canh bột vỏ cam với sữa chua không đường rồi thoa đều lên da. Tắm sạch bằng nước ấm sau 20 phút. Áp dụng 2 lần trong tuần.


----------

